# Slingshot sport losses



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I am sorry to say that it has come to my attention that two more famous shooters have passed away. I can not use there names because I don't have permission, but one was in Alabama and one in Tennessee. I knew the one in Alabama; shot with him had given him one of my classic slingshots. I have an article about the one in Tennessee that is no longer available (family removed maybe). – Tex-Shooter


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that Bill. Please accept my condolences. If you have their obituary, you can certainly post so we know who they were. You wouldn't need permission for that.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I just got it word of mouth Aaron, and don't know the dates, but if I find out I will post. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

It is very sad to hear...


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Sad to hear accept my condolences


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Sad to hear accept my condolences


And mine.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

condolences to the families and friends of the two slingers who have passed.


----------

